
Space Invaders: Why you should never, ever use two spaces after a period. (2011) - kick
https://slate.com/technology/2011/01/two-spaces-after-a-period-why-you-should-never-ever-do-it.html
======
ddingus
This is why Android, and many other "helpful" tools incorrectly capitalize
words after abbreviations.

In this sentence, the problem of one space after a period vs. two is shown at
the start of the following one. Two spaces identifies when a new sentence
starts as opposed to where the period character may be used mid sentence.

Go ahead, type that and watch as you have to undo capitalization on the word
"two' because there isn't any ability to understand when one is mid sentence
without there being two spaces to differentiate that from an otherwise mid
sentence use of the period character.

Always two spaces.

